# Is there anyone in northern Mississippi?



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

I'm going to be moving to Ole Miss for my PhD in the fall, and I'm curious if there any froggers around there?


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

I live just north of New Orleans, close to the LA MS state line, and I go to LSU in Baton Rouge. I know that's not very close but it seems like there are very few of us in this area.


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

I have some friends who go to Tulane, so I may have to get down to the coast from time to time to visit. Unfortunately, it's still a 6 hour drive...


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

I have two friends I went to high school with who go to Ole Miss and the don't come back very often because of the long drive. I think there's someone at Tulane who's researching the morphology of Oophaga pumilio. Do you by any chance know him/her?


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

Yep, that's who I'm talking about. Justin Yeager.


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

Yes that's him. I haven't actually met him but have heard about him from Mr. Hiler. I hope to meet both Justin and Mr. Hiler in the near future.


----------

